# 

## maxus79

witam wszystkich forumowiczow,kupilem niedawno dzialke budowlana i musze zrobic zjazd z drogi na ta dzialke przez row melioracyjny czy moze mi ktos doradzic co  musze miec czy wymagany jest jakis projekt i ile taki zjazd/przepust moze kosztowac?   z goey dziaki  i pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

Będą 3 koszty: projekt, gruba rura betonowa i auto gruzu.

----------


## maxus79

a moze ktos napisac gdzie sie mam udac i jakie papiery beda potrzebne ?

----------


## farmi

Wszystko zależy od tego jaka to droga ( gminna, powiatowa, wojewódzka, krajowa), jeżeli działka ma już wydane warunki zabudowy zazwyczaj jest w niej zapis o lokalizacji zjazdu, jeżeli nie ma występuje się do zarządcy drogi o decyzję lokalizacyjną zjazdu z drogi publicznej. Na jej podstawie można już  korzystać ze zjazdu w formie tymczasowej ( nieutwardzonej). Budowa zjazdu ( utwardzonego) wymaga  uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę i najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest przygotowanie i złożenie pozwolenia na budowę wraz z projektem zjazdu, a jeżeli nie da rady to występuje się osobno. Projekt budowlany uzgadnia się z zarządcą drogi - ten naliczy (zazwyczaj ) opłatę za zajęcie pasa drogowego, Następnie projekt składa się do pozwolenia na budowę, uprawomocnienie, dziennik budowy itd. Projekt musi sporządzić osoba z uprawnieniami drogowymi, a kierownikiem budowy też powinna być osoba z uprawnieniami drogowymi wykonawczymi (podobnie jak z przyłączem gazowym),
Co do przepustu- to właśnie na etapie projektu najlepiej uzgodnić rozwiązania techniczne ( średnice, materiał )- o ile to rów melioracyjny(taki rów jest zazwyczaj osobną działką) - to ze spółkami wodnymi- można też do nich osobno wystąpić o warunki techniczne dla takiego przepustu,
Jeżeli rów jest w pasie drogowym - to zazwyczaj jest to rów drogowy- wtedy pytania kierujemy do zarządcy drogi.
W razie czego mogę służyć moją skromną osobą  :wink:  do pomocy przy projekcie zjazdu - ale najpierw trzeba ustalić kilka ww. kwestii.
mam nadzieję ze nie wystraszyłem ilością informacji  :wink:

----------


## mikolayi

Decyzja lokalizacji zjazdu nie daje uprawnienia do korzystania ze zjazdu tymczasowego. Jest to przymknięcie oka przez zarzadcę drogi, bo do posesji jakoś na czas budowy trzeba dojechać.
Opłata za zajęcie pasa drogowego pojawi się na etapie wykonawstwa zjazdu. Nalezy złożyć osobny wniosek. Ponadto potrzebny bedzie projekt organizacji ruchu na czas robót, podlegający zatwierdzeniu przez zarządcę drogi i opiniowaniu przez odpowiednią jednostkę policji. Dodatkowo WZZiT na budowe domu niekoniecznie muszą zawierać zapis  o szczególowej lokalizacji zjazdu. WZZiT podlegają uzgodnieniu przez odpowiedni zarzad dróg, ale decyzją uprawniającą do przystąpienia do projektowania zjazdu jest decyzja lokalizacji zjazdu wydawana przez zarzadcę drogi.
Procedura uzgodnień jest generalnie taka sama niezależnie od tego, czy droga jest wojewódzka, czy powiatowa. Różnica polegać bedzie na tym, gdzie nal;eży wystąpić z wnioskiem o pozwolenie na budowę. Dla dróg krajowych i wojewódzkich będzie to urząd wojewódzki, dla pozostałych orpowiednie starostwo lub urząd miasta.

pozdrawiam

----------


## maxus79

witam ponownie ,a ile moze kosztowac wykonanie takiego przepustu ? rura 40 cm i szerokosc 3 metry ?

----------


## Briksdal

W niektórych rejonach kraju będziesz musiał uzyskać pozwoleni wodno prawne na wykonanie urządzenia wodnego zwanego przepustem.

----------


## Balto

Może się też okazać, że roga będzie własnością prywatną (dokładniej współwłasność poszczególnych właścicieli działek) w jakiejś tam części - i tak jest najlepiej dla Ciebie. Jeśli droga jest krajowa - to współczuje...

----------


## Briksdal

Droga Krajowa to tragedia. W przypadku drogi nieopublicznej nie trzeba uzyskiwać decyzji lokalizacji zjazdu i uzgadniać jego proejktu.

----------

